# Four Seasons Punta Mita Purchase



## RCorsa (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello, new to the forum.  My wife and I are considering a purchase of a 3 bedroom villa at the Punta Mita Four Seasons.  This is a true 1/12 fractional which includes 21 days and a 7 day option for an extra $200/night.

As those of you involved there are now 7 properties (just added Florence Italy) but most of the info I can find on the forum are based out of Aviara which I understand was the FS first property and is truly more of a time share model (some folks paid extra to get set weeks every year which is not an option in Punta Mita) 

My main question is the usability of the exchange and if this is really usable.  The salesman makes it sound easy of course.  Seams like most of the Aviara people would say otherwise, but I'm yet to find a Punta Mita owner here?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 24, 2016)

RCorsa said:


> Hello, new to the forum.  My wife and I are considering a purchase of a 3 bedroom villa at the Punta Mita Four Seasons.  This is a true 1/12 fractional which includes 21 days and a 7 day option for an extra $200/night.
> 
> As those of you involved there are now 7 properties (just added Florence Italy) but most of the info I can find on the forum are based out of Aviara which I understand was the FS first property and is truly more of a time share model (some folks paid extra to get set weeks every year which is not an option in Punta Mita)
> 
> ...



Only buy with the intent of using your home week 95% of the time.

Also take a look at resale
http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/info/MXNAPUFO
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/Nayarit/Mexico/FourSeasons-Resort-Punta-Mita/

Honestly I won't recommend buying FSRC for the purpose of exchanging into the other FSRC resorts. In most cases, there may be limited to no availability during peak seasons at each resort and you won't get to select your desired travel dates. Look at renting instead.

Good Luck


----------



## RCorsa (Apr 28, 2016)

++++1 bump


----------



## alwysonvac (May 8, 2016)

There are 50+ rentals on Vacation Rentals by Owners (VRBO) - https://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/mexico/mexican-riviera/nayarit/punta-de-mita/four-seasons
Perhaps try reaching out to some of the Punta Mita owners for feedback regarding their FS Residence Club Ownership. 

In the meanwhile, here's a link to their newsletter - http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude3 (you can view prior issues in the drop down located in the left hand column)

Good Luck


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 8, 2016)

RCorsa said:


> Hello, new to the forum.  My wife and I are considering a purchase of a 3 bedroom villa at the Punta Mita Four Seasons.  This is a true 1/12 fractional which includes 21 days and a 7 day option for an extra $200/night.
> 
> As those of you involved there are now 7 properties (just added Florence Italy) but most of the info I can find on the forum are based out of Aviara which I understand was the FS first property and is truly more of a time share model (some folks paid extra to get set weeks every year which is not an option in Punta Mita)
> 
> ...



Just don't do it. Unless you are buying fixed week 52 etc. as part of these weeks and you will be using that week 95% of the time. 

These things sound fantastic to somebody who is considering building a full vacation home (so this fractional alternative sounds good), but it is horrible investment. You will not be able to give this away for a $1 after few years.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 17, 2016)

I love Mexico and have stayed at beautiful resorts there.  The reality is that many people are afraid of Mexico due to bad press.  (I often wonder if we were quoting crime statistics in any US city, if their timeshares would rent also)  I agree with sjuhawk that unless it is a fixed holiday week, you probably will have a hard time renting it for maintenance fees or selling it.  Check out Redweek and VRBO to see what they are renting for compared to maintenance fees.  If it is less, then keep your purchase price and rent from those owners.


----------



## dherring (Jan 12, 2022)

RCorsa said:


> Hello, new to the forum.  My wife and I are considering a purchase of a 3 bedroom villa at the Punta Mita Four Seasons.  This is a true 1/12 fractional which includes 21 days and a 7 day option for an extra $200/night.
> 
> As those of you involved there are now 7 properties (just added Florence Italy) but most of the info I can find on the forum are based out of Aviara which I understand was the FS first property and is truly more of a time share model (some folks paid extra to get set weeks every year which is not an option in Punta Mita)
> 
> ...


I work with resale fractional ownerships. FSRC Punta Mita and Jackson Hole have held the highest resale value I've seen to date.
Pricing is roughly 200k for a 2 bed, 300k for a 3 bed and 375k for a 4 bed.
It is one of the few ownerships that allow all benefits to transfer via resale.
The rotating reservation priority is tge best/most fair reservation system in all of Timeshare. Reciprocity doesn't transfer on resale if buying anywhere in Four Seasons network that isn't Costa Rica, Jackson Hole and Punta Mita.
Did you ever end up buying?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 12, 2022)

dherring said:


> I work with resale fractional ownerships. FSRC Punta Mita and Jackson Hole have held the highest resale value I've seen to date.
> Pricing is roughly 200k for a 2 bed, 300k for a 3 bed and 375k for a 4 bed.
> It is one of the few ownerships that allow all benefits to transfer via resale.
> The rotating reservation priority is [the] best/most fair reservation system in all of Timeshare. Reciprocity doesn't transfer on resale if buying anywhere in Four Seasons network that isn't Costa Rica, Jackson Hole and Punta Mita.
> Did you ever end up buying?



FYI, OP was last on TUG on Sep 5, 2016 and probably won't respond.


----------



## RCorsa (Mar 6, 2022)

I did end up buying into FSRC 2016.  We absolutely live the porosity and tend to make it there at least 3 weeks a year.  We’ve also been to Costa Rica, Jackson Hole and Aviara in San Diego and are heading to Vail this summer. It’s very easy to move thing around and go for a few days (long weekends for golf trips) or 1-2 weeks in a clump.  I’ve even been able to upgrade to 4 BR for big groups no problem.  I’m not sure what these are selling for now.


----------

